# Nettoyer un CD ...



## Psygod (23 Octobre 2004)

avec koi peut on nettoyer un CD mis à part de l'eau ... J'ai foutu de la "gomme" (le truc qui fait tenir les cd roms dans les magazines comme SVM MAC...?


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

Je sais pas, mais pour les salir, la gomme me parait un bon choix ! 



>>> Naaan, frotte doucement avec de l'alcool à 70° et ça devrait aller


----------



## Psygod (23 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, mais pour les salir, la gomme me parait un bon choix !
> 
> 
> 
> >>> Naaan, frotte doucement avec de l'alcool à 70° et ça devrait aller




ok va falloir que j'en achète ... du dissolvant c pas bon ???


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> ok va falloir que j'en achète ... du dissolvant c pas bon ???


non ! ton plastique va fondre. n'oublie pas de frotter légèrement et du centre vers le bord. de l'alcool à brûler est passable, sinon chiffon très doux et eau, je crain que ta gomme se répande avec l'alcool, un peu comme nous quoi


----------



## Psygod (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non ! ton plastique va fondre. n'oublie pas de frotter légèrement et du centre vers le bord. de l'alcool à brûler est passable, sinon chiffon très doux et eau, je crain que ta gomme se répande avec l'alcool, un peu comme nous quoi



sinon j'ai de la bétadine ... non j'déconne


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> sinon j'ai de la bétadine ... non j'déconne


le papier de verre ne réagit pas avec le plastoc


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

Ou le papier collant marche pas mal aussi:

tu déposes sur la surface, tu frottes pour que la crasse adère et tu enlèves délicatement


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ou le papier collant marche pas mal aussi:
> 
> tu déposes sur la surface, tu frottes pour que la crasse adère et tu enlèves délicatement


quand je disais que tu ne te douchais pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quand je disais que tu ne te douchais pas



Tss tss, meme pas mal


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tss tss, meme pas mal


netoies-toi le sexe un jour et tu verras


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> netoies-toi le sexe un jour et tu verras



Non mais...  toi aussi, tu te prends pour qui?  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Non mais...  toi aussi, tu te prends pour qui?  :mouais:


pour un ruban ! pardi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: dans tes rêves très cher...


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour un ruban ! pardi !



si c'est pas une proposition ça, je m'y connais pas


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: dans tes rêves très cher...


non sur le bureau


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: dans tes rêves très cher...



c'est bon supermoquette, tu tiens le bon bout... enfin si je puis dire  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

tu vas pouvoir encore beaucoup espérer mon petit SM :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pas une proposition ça, je m'y connais pas


la deuxième partie est la bonne


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon supermoquette, tu tiens le bon bout... enfin si je puis dire  :mouais:


le mien ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

Hands off


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la deuxième partie est la bonne



10/20 c'est ma mère qui aurait été contente


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu vas pouvoir encore beaucoup espérer mon petit SM :love:


tire pas trop fort y a du matos


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 10/20 c'est ma mère qui aurait été contente


mère qui roule n'amasse pas housses


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tire pas trop fort y a du matos


 Bien éduqué mal tourné   

Sacré SM va    :love:


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mère qui roule n'amasse pas housses



ne parle pas de housse devant modernthing elle va encore s'emballer


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ne parle pas de housse devant modernthing elle va encore s'emballer


 Toi aussi tu as mal tourné?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bien mal
> 
> SM va    :love:


dis moi qui tu suces et je te dirai qui tu es


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ne parle pas de housse devant modernthing elle va encore s'emballer


moi je sors couvert


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dis moi qui tu suces et je te dirai qui tu es


 Roooh, comme tu rabotes les posts en plus   

me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Roooh, comme tu rabotes les posts en plus
> 
> me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit



L'essentiel est dans Lact.. dt©


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel est dans Lact.. dt©


 Gnu? :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu as mal tourné?



on m'appelle "lait Ribot"


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gnu? :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


ah non on en était à "ouch"


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah non on en était à "ouch"


vivement le : Gniaaaannnn!!... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> on m'appelle "lait Ribot"


Mon dieu ! modérateurs !


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

Chrono en marche: 22:41...   

mais que fait Finn?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> avec koi peut on nettoyer un Cd ?



*Appelle léon le nettoyeur*


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

sur appelle express du Doc (©) je tiens a préciser que Ouch est une marque déposée


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *Appelle léon le nettoyeur*


seb ! pffffff


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sur appelle express du Doc (©) je tiens a préciser que Ouch est une marque déposée


quelle con ce Doc


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sur appelle express du Doc (©) je tiens a préciser que Ouch est une marque déposée


ah bon... ben je dois des droits d'auteurs alos :hein:


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sur appelle express du Doc (©) je tiens a préciser que Ouch est une marque déposée



il a des preuves ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quelle con ce Doc



22h46...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a des preuves ?


oui un câble firewire qui sort du froc


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui un câble firewire qui sort du froc


MMmmouuuuuuarrffff   c'est le marsupilami du web


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah bon... ben je dois des droits d'auteurs alos :hein:


mon compte par MP


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> MMmmouuuuuuarrffff   c'est le marsupilami du web


mackie ? il se moque de toi !


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon compte par MP


promis dès que je peux j'te boule... je sais ça vaut pas grand chose, mais j'y peux rien si ça ne tenait qu'à moi je boulerai à 11


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> 22h46...


rien a battre y a un admin qui me donne sa bénédiction


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mackie ? il se moque de toi !


Euuuuuuuuh non euuuuh !!

j'suis pas prêt de bouler à plus de 2 moi :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rien a battre y a un admin qui me donne sa bénédiction


 Let's get back to work then


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> promis dès que je peux j'te boule... je sais ça vaut pas grand chose, mais j'y peux rien si ça ne tenait qu'à moi je boulerai à 11


bah pas de bol t'es pas drôle donc tu boules à 2


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah pas de bol t'es pas drôle donc tu boules à 2


je sais mais je travail dessus pourtant :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Let's get back to work then


quand je t'ai dis penches-toi tu m'as dis gaffe a mon verre, tu entendais quoi par là ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Chrono en marche: 22:41...
> 
> mais que fait Finn?


ben il nettoie ces cd pourquoi ?


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quand je t'ai dis penches-toi tu m'as dis gaffe a mon verre, tu entendais quoi par là ?


bah enlève le verre avant d'y aller, sinon ça rentrera pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quand je t'ai dis penches-toi tu m'as dis gaffe a mon verre, tu entendais quoi par là ?


 Tu commences à me faire peur SM


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je sais mais je travail dessus pourtant :rose:


tu es sur la bonne voie


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah enlève le verre avant d'y aller, sinon ça rentrera pas


 Non mais de quoi tu te mêles  c'est entre moi et SM là :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu commences à me faire peur SM


merde c'est pas toi qui as dit pas de chichis ?


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu es sur la bonne voie


merci mon capitaine


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah enlève le verre avant d'y aller, sinon ça rentrera pas


continues on se fera bannir ensemble


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde c'est pas toi qui as dit pas de chichis ?


 Très peur   :rateau:


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Non mais de quoi tu te mêles  c'est entre moi et SM là :mouais:


bah je sais, mais laissez moi au moins fantasmer à défaut de participer :mouais: 

humm et un plan à 3 ça vous dit pas ? enfin 4 avec le verre


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merci mon capitaine


pas de diggresion manque 496 pages


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Non mais de quoi tu te mêles  c'est entre moi et SM là :mouais:


à voir y plus rien entre nous


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah je sais, mais laissez moi au moins fantasmer à défaut de participer :mouais:
> 
> humm et un plan à 3 ça vous dit pas ? enfin 4 avec le verre


 Pas trop non... :mouais: j'aime pas partager


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas de diggresion manque 496 pages


oups :rose: j'ai pas encore tous les reflex


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Très peur   :rateau:


c'est bien ce qui me démange huh dérange


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop non... :mouais: j'aime pas partager


c'est pas à toi de partager c'est à supermoquette et au verre, toi tu prends  c'est tout bénéf.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas à toi de partager c'est à supermoquette et au verre, toi tu prends  c'est tout bénéf.


 hands off  

kapiche?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah je sais, mais laissez moi au moins fantasmer à défaut de participer :mouais:
> 
> humm et un plan à 3 ça vous dit pas ? enfin 4 avec le verre


fais pas chier, là on fait le lotus et le haricot et s'est bien assez complexe à deux comme ça


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> hands off
> 
> kapiche?


sans les mains ? easy !


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fais pas chier, là on fait le lotus et le haricot et s'est bien assez complexe à deux comme ça


bon bah je retourne avec mes pates :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas partager


moi non plus j'éjacule pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sans les mains ? easy !


 :modo: non mais, vous voulez bien me lacher? :hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon bah je retourne avec mes pates :rose:


rhô comme il parle de son spaghetti


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: non mais, vous voulez bien me lacher? :hosto:


non tu risques de te faire mal


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

ah dit mousseux supermoquette 4900 posts !!


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non tu risques de te faire mal



c'est a dire ?


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah dit mousseux supermoquette 4900 posts !!



c'est tout ?  :mouais:


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est a dire ?


à cause du verre


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> à cause du verre



le verre est remplis et sur la table


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah dit mousseux supermoquette 4900 posts !!


je mousse, et alors ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

C'est tes main s'aggripant qui font mal SM...  (tu t'es coupé les ongles?  )


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je mousse, et alors ??



tu mousse ? va falloir te pique, c'est la rage ça


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le verre est remplis et sur la table


modern aussi voila le probleme


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est tes main s'aggripant qui font mal SM...  (tu t'es coupé les ongles?  )



il s'agrippent a quoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout ?  :mouais:


le champ c'est pour les 5000 on va le forcer à vider ses poches


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est tes main s'aggripant qui font mal SM...  (tu t'es coupé les ongles?  )


merde ! pas bete je re !


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> modern aussi voila le probleme



ben quoi, elle danse sur le comptoir


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> modern aussi voila le probleme


    tu exagères toujours...


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> modern aussi voila le probleme


mouuuuuarfff, j'aurai pas osé celle-la  

meuuuh non j'ai pas ri


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il s'agrippent a quoi ?  :mouais:


aux poignés de la palourdes mackie !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> le champ c'est pour les 5000 on va le forcer à vider ses poches


the world is mine tu sais pas lire? tournes-toi


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> aux poignés de la palourdes mackie !


c'est pas gentil de l'appeler comme ça


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu exagères toujours...


ok je vais plus doucement


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tournes-toi


non, non, non on me l'a déjà faite celle-la  j'en marche encore en crabe


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas gentil de l'appeler comme ça


c'est pas toi qui la porte


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, elle danse sur le comptoir


un faire 3 trois et hop un swing


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas toi qui la porte


c'est vrai, mais je pense que tu vas pas avoir à la porter plus longtemps après ça !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas toi qui la porte


 Ben dis que je suis lourde hein


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis que je suis lourde hein


palourde j'ai dis c'est l'autre qu'est lourd


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, mais je pense que tu vas pas avoir à la porter plus longtemps après ça !!


merci de nous laisser le canapé


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout ?  :mouais:


3 secondes et c'est réglé


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> palourde j'ai dis c'est l'autre qu'est lourd


courageux avec ça ! :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

(air méfiant)


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> avec koi peut on nettoyer un CD mis à part de l'eau ... J'ai foutu de la "gomme" (le truc qui fait tenir les cd roms dans les magazines comme SVM MAC...?


avec modern thing


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> courageux avec ça ! :mouais:


non lâche


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> (air méfiant)


bon ok je change de tenue


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 3 secondes et c'est réglé


éjaculateur précoce :mouais: modern tire toi tu perds ton temps avec lui


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> avec koi peut on nettoyer un CD mis à part de l'eau ... J'ai foutu de la "gomme" (le truc qui fait tenir les cd roms dans les magazines comme SVM MAC...?


semac il est pas mal aussi


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> avec modern thing


  hum... :modo: pas touche...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merci mon capitaine


de rien moussaillons, bon frotte


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> éjaculateur précoce :mouais: modern tire toi tu perds ton temps avec lui


j'éjacule toujours avant, benjamin m'a interdit de me reproduire


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> hum... :modo: pas touche...


c'était un gag.

On s'en fou de son cd


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de rien moussaillons, bon frotte


on dit pas astique normalement


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sacré SM va    :love:


tu vois comme je suis efficace semac ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'éjacule toujours avant, benjamin m'a interdit de me reproduire


 D'ailleurs il y a déjà des drôles de rejettons de toi et Foguenne qui se promènent sur ce forum...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> on dit pas astique normalement


t'es buccal toi  non ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs il y a déjà des drôles de rejettons de toi et Foguenne qui se promènent sur ce forum...


Oui, merci raël !


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu vois comme je suis efficace semac ?


 Je décline toute responsabilité en cas de problèmes, ces propos ne sont pas les miens     :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> hum... :modo: pas touche...


encore sans les mains ? ok ok


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu vois comme je suis efficace semac ?


elle est pas difficile ou en abstinance depuis des décennies ce qui expliquerai son contentement !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> du dissolvant c pas bon ???


non ca fout une de ces gueule de bois


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> elle est pas difficile ou en abstinance depuis des décennies ce qui expliquerai son contentement !


 Détrompes-toi... je suis très difficile et très exigeante...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je décline toute responsabilité en cas de problèmes, ces propos ne sont pas les miens     :rateau:


tu vois pourquoi je le fais avant semac ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Détrompes-toi... je suis très difficile et très exigeante...


oui on a du prendre un équerre d'ailleurs


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a des preuves ?


mackie tout ne se passes pas qu'en foto


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui on a du prendre un équerre d'ailleurs


 Bon, où est ce fouet? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Détrompes-toi...


no prob je suis célib


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu vois pourquoi je le fais avant semac ?


c'est surtout que passé derrière moi est un énorme challenge !!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout que passé derrière moi est un énorme challenge !!


pour toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu as mal tourné?


quelle merde ce lotus au haricot !


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout que passé derrière moi est un énorme challenge !!


 Non mais, tire tes sales pattes de là  j'suis pas une marchandise moi...


----------



## cecil (23 Octobre 2004)

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
oui....
****     **
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

**
*
*
*
*
bof*
*
*
*
*
*

*
*
*
*

*
*
*
*

*
*
*
*
*
*
Non rien


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour toi ?


non, pour un amant lambda


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> 22h46...


faut t'acheter une montre là


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> [colo=teal]Non mais, tire tes sales pattes de là  j'suis pas une marchandise moi... [/color]


ah ca non  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> *
> *
> *
> *
> ...


toujours aussi coincé cécile


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non, pour un amant lambda


c'est pas le thread vroum vroum ici


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout que passé derrière moi est un énorme challenge !!


oui t'es pas très agguichant


----------



## cecil (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toujours aussi coincé cécile


 Toi tu pues toujours autant de la gueule, fais gaffe t'as une molaire qui prends racine au fond de ton cul


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je décline toute responsabilité en cas de problèmes


merci de le dire a tous le monde


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ca non  :love:


 comme dans la chason d'Aretha Franklin: 

R-E-S-P-E-C-T!!!

non mais... j'vous jure! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> modern tire toi


laisse moi faire


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout que passé derrière moi est un énorme challenge !!


bof


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi je sors couvert


finalement non


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> laisse moi faire


 Ca craint ça


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> non mais... j'vous jure! :rateau:


pas mal mon truc non ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca craint ça


ok je m'épile


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> (air méfiant)


tout de suite les grands mots


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ok je m'épile


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu pues toujours autant de la gueule, fais gaffe t'as une molaire qui prends racine au fond de ton cul


ça doit être ça qu'on appelle la classe


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu pues toujours autant de la gueule, fais gaffe t'as une molaire qui prends racine au fond de ton cul


polaire, glaciale va


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être ça qu'on appelle la classe


l'émission avec fabien ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>


prend des notes semac


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'émission avec fabien ?


 Fabrice, pas Fabien!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>


note je t'ai dis


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Fabrice, pas Fabien!


Oups


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'émission avec fabien ?


heuuuu non c'était Fabrice !! bravo la culture c'est quand même un classique merde


----------



## cecil (23 Octobre 2004)

Cryogénisé... bien plus efficace


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> finalement non


et ca paye !


----------



## cecil (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être ça qu'on appelle la classe



Mele toi de ce qui te regardes commère... après t'auras le droit de vivre


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> heuuuu non c'était Fabrice !! bravo la culture c'est quand même un classique merde


ah tu vois on déconne mais le cerveau tourne


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Cryogénisé... bien plus efficace


pour me réveiller a coté de maité ? non merci !


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et ca paye !


 tu crois?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> laisse moi faire


laisses-moi faire je voulais dire


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah tu vois on déconne mais le cerveau tourne


j'ai aucun mérite j'ai le poster dans ma chambre :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>


tain comme ca dure


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>


la classe non ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>


franchement je m'épate là  :love:


----------



## cecil (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour me réveiller a coté de maité ? non merci !


 Tu couches avec le doc si tu veux, après tout ils sont peut être terrible au pieu les mannequins de chez Olida


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aucun mérite j'ai le poster dans ma chambre :rose:


cochon


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>


wow mon record


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tain comme ca dure


 tu exagères encore... :rose: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Roooh, comme tu rabotes


hé hé


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la classe non ?


mitho


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu exagères encore... :rose: :rateau:


si peu


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Tu couches avec le doc si tu veux, après tout ils sont peut être terrible au pieu les mannequins de chez Olida


c qui ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mitho


mytho on dit


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si peu


rrrrroooh je suis ému, une belle histoire de c... euh d'amour est en train de naître sous mes yeux :love:


----------



## cecil (23 Octobre 2004)

Le paté Olida.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> rrrrroooh je suis ému, une belle histoire de c... euh d'amour est en train de naître sous mes yeux :love:


 No comment :rateau:


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mytho on dit


bravo le cerveau tourne, et en plus t'as pas l'excuse du poster !


----------



## benjamin (23 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hands off



Comme tu dis :casse:


----------

